# [réseau] Pas de réseau depuis changement de carte [résolu]

## struddel

Hello.

J'ai changé de matériel, la plus belle boulette que j'ai jamais faite je crois, tout marchait au poil avec mon matos d'avant, il était juste un peu trop vieux donc je voulais du plus neuf ...

Bref, on va essayer de voir ce qu'on peut tirer de ce matos pourri :

Ma carte réseau d'avant était reconnu directement, celle-ci absolument pas. Pour info, c'est celle-ci :

 *Quote:*   

> lspci | grep Ethernet
> 
> 00:07.0 Bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP61 Ethernet (rev a2)

 

j'ai donc chargé le module forcedeth après recherche sur cette carte.

Mon resolv.conf n'a pas changé :

nameserver 192.168.1.1

nameserver 0.0.0.0

un ifconfig trouve ma carte en eth1 (ma carte d'avant était en eth0), donc j'ai fait :

cd /etc/init.d

ln -s net.eth0 net.eth1

rc-update add net.eth1 default

Dans mon /etc/conf.d/net, il y a juste dhcpcd_eth1="-N", j'ai essayé en mettant config_eth1=( "dhcp" ) et en ne mettant rien du tout, dans tous les cas, j'obtiens une erreur.

Running dhcpcd ...

err, eth1: timed out

warn, eth1 : using IPV4LL address 169.254.246.64

eth1 received address 169.254.246.64/16

Et bien évidemment, avec ça, point de réseau, pas moyen de se connecter, unrreachable network à chaque essai de ping ...

Pourtant les autres PC se connectent à la même box et le dhcp marche très bien avec eux.

Si quelqu'un a une idée ...

----------

## struddel

Je viens de regarder dans le manuel de la carte, c'est une Realtek 8201CL en fait, lspci la voit tout simplement pas, le chip nvidia c'est juste un contrôleur.

Vais essayer de voir comment reconnaître cette carte.

----------

## tdyp

bonjour, bonsoir

une question bete: tu as changer de matos c est a dire que tu as remplacer l ancien par le neuf ou que les deux co-existe?

----------

## struddel

Je voulais changer le processeur, la ram et la carte graphique, donc ils sont neufs.

Ces 3 éléments fonctionnent sans soucis, mais j'avais une vieille carte mère qui ne supportait pas ce nouveau proc et qui ne supprotait pas la DDR2, donc j'avais acheté une carte mère en même temps, puis un graveur dvd sata pour pouvoir libérer le port IDE pour mes disques durs.

En "plus ancien", il reste mes deux disques durs IDE (qui marchent sans soucis), ma tour, mon alim, mon lecteur de disquette, et mes périphs externes (imprimante, écran, clavier, souris etc.)

Et c'est la nouvelle carte mère qui me pose soucis, j'avais précisé une carte mère Asus que je connais pour bien fonctionner avec Linux et qui était compatible avec ce que je voulais mais le magasin n'en avait plus, du coup ils m'ont mis une MSI, j'avais pas trop le temps de vérifier donc j'ai pris, j'aurais pas du, mais à présent c'est monté et j'ai vraiment la flemme de tout redémonter donc je cherche à faire fonctionner tout ça ...

J'ai repris une vieille carte réseau que j'avais dans un vieux coucou, une 3Com 3c905b 100BaseTX [Cyclone], elle a toujours fonctionné impec' avec Linux et FreeBSD sur cette vieille machine, mais là j'arrive pas à la faire fonctionner, elle est reconnue directement par ma nouvelle carte mère et par la Gentoo mais dhcpcd veut rien savoir non plus ...

----------

## leTigreBleu

Bonjour Struddel,

Deux pistes :

- as-tu testé avec un live-cd (gentoo ou autre) pour voir si ton matériel marche (sans ta gentoo) ?

- je ne pige ps si tu as laissé ton ancienne gentoo et juste changé le matériel, ou si tu as réinstallé une gentoo sur ton nouveau matériel. Si tu as laissé ta vieille gentoo, méfie-toi du contenu de /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules (il peut indiquer qu'il y a deux cartes réseau : l'ancienne de ta vieille config, et la nouvelle).

En espérant que cela va t'aider,

LeTigreBleu

----------

## struddel

Hello,

pour le boot sur un live cd, j'en rêverais, mais voir cet autre soucis :

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-692692.html

J'ai un double boot sur un autre disque dur sur lequel est installé une SourceMage : le réseau ne fonctionne pas non plus, mais c'est comme Gentoo, une distrib source qui reconnaît rien automatiquement, j'aurais bien aimé essayé avec un truc comme Freespire ou Mepis qui reconnaît tout de base juste pour voir la config qu'ils essaient mais peux pas   :Confused: 

J'ai laissé mon ancienne install' de Gentoo, je vais voir le fichier de règles que tu conseilles mais mes cartes réseau sont détectées sur d'autre interface qu'eth0 donc je crois pas que ce soit un soucis à ce niveau.

----------

## leTigreBleu

Bon, j'avoue que c'est un peu désespéré. Une ultime suggestion avant d'attaquer la carte mère à la hache  :Smile:  Peux-tu essayer une distribution sur clef USB en demandant à ton bios de booter sur l'USB (ma machine ne sait pas, elle est trop vieille, mais les nouvelles savent, m'a-t-on dit) ? Je pense à Damn Small Linux http://damnsmalllinux.org/ mais il y en a sûrement d'autres plus grosses et peut-être plus complètes en termes de drivers.

Lionel

----------

## struddel

J'ai une distrib sur clé USB oui, mais j'ai changé de carte mère carrément, j'en avais marre   :Confused: 

----------

## struddel

Hop, j'ai donc changé de carte en prenant la même que celle de ma copine car sur la sienne, toutes les distribs live marchent impec'.

La carte réseau de cette carte fait par exemple partie des cartes directement reconnue, donc sur son PC, les distribs live ont le réseau directement.

Or, pas moi ...

J'ai regardé d'un peu plus près, ça vient pas de Linux, ça vient encore une fois du matos (j'ai la poisse je crois) :

Quand j'aillume son PC, le port RJ45 affiche une petite diode qui s'allume directement, dès l'allumage du PC, et elle clignotte rapidement quand son OS cherche une IP et elle revient au stable. Au final elle a du réseau.

Quand j'allume le mien (même carte mère, même chip réseau), la diode s'allume pas   :Very Happy: 

Donc la carte réseau ne marche pas. C'est un chip intégré avec deux ports USB à côté et les ports USB fonctionnent sans problème. Mon câble réseau fonctionne ailleurs, j'ai testé.

Voilà donc encore une fois, bloqué  :Sad: 

----------

## struddel

Résolu ...

C'était la période des problèmes débiles qui font chercher des heures pour rien alors que la solution est toute simple ...

Pour le graveur dvd donc, fallait changer le câble d'alim qui était defectueux, pour la carte réseau ... elle va très bien, fallait simplement rebooter le switch (jamais eu à le rebooter après rajout d'interfaces, mais là il a décidé qu'il fallait que je le reboot).

..........Tout marche enfin !

Vais enfin pouvoir profiter de mon nouveau PC après 3 jours de galères   :Very Happy: 

----------

